# Is 5.1 system on sony bravia lcd tv and mkv problem



## argusxyz (Nov 2, 2010)

hey there,

i have a sony bravia kdl-40s2000 hd-ready television and i have a minton 5.1 home theater system without any minton dvd player attached, but i have a philips bdp7300 blueray player attached to it. my 5.1 works fine on philips blueray player, but i cannot get this 5.1 work on the television itself. is there any way that i can use this 5.1 system with my tv? like, is it possible to plug this 5.1 system to the television directly or indirectly (via blueray player)? 

besides that, i cannot get the mkv files work as hd quality videos on my television as they are seen on my pc. does anyone know the configuration for it? :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

5.1 won't work on the average TV as they are mostly 2.0 systems.


----------



## argusxyz (Nov 2, 2010)

to ebackhus: thanks mate.

my other question is: how do i configure my hd-ready television for hd display with mkv files? :sigh:

and instead of 5.1, can i get all the 5 speakers give the same sound at once on my tv? my hts system has only one rts232 input and it is connected as 5.1 to the blueray player. can i mutiple this output (not necessarily 5.1) with a rts232 splitter for my tv?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

In most cases it'll require an external player that sends the signal to the TV. In my case I just connect my wife's PC via HDMI.

You may be able to pull off the multi-connector with no ill effect. I haven't ever tried it so I can't say with 100% confidence that it'll work but at the same time I see no reason why it won't.


----------



## argusxyz (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks a lot mate, i'll try that out.

btw, mkv problem is solved. i figured out that the hdmi cable wasn't working properly. it worked just fine with another hdmi cable.

thanks.


----------

